# Chandy trip video



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks like a good time.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice, I fished the Chandeliers during my teenage years. Used to camp out in the boat for 2/3 day trips or until it calmed enough to return to Gulfport Harbor. Floundering is splendid there as well.


----------



## cchandler0409 (Nov 14, 2012)

Cool video man! My FIL is actually looking at buying the Ms. Eileen which you showed the stern of in the beginning of the video. I plan on making a few trips out that way once we get a little work done to her.


----------



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

Nice video. I'm glad I came across it. We are headed in two weeks. We went before and the fishing was tough so hoping for better conditions this trip. The gulf side was very rough when we were there. Do you have any pointers for this time of year?


----------



## Copperspoonfly (Oct 26, 2015)

I have only been there twice. The first time was in jan and we found bull reds everywhere. The second time was in Oct. The reds were schooled up in the surf. The guys that took the skiffs out on the beach side got into a massive school on the surface and hooked a dozen or more fish before they figured out what was going on and went into deeper water. I have never fished there in may. Are you taking a charter there?


----------



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

Copperspoonfly said:


> I have only been there twice. The first time was in jan and we found bull reds everywhere. The second time was in Oct. The reds were schooled up in the surf. The guys that took the skiffs out on the beach side got into a massive school on the surface and hooked a dozen or more fish before they figured out what was going on and went into deeper water. I have never fished there in may. Are you taking a charter there?


Yeah we are taking one out of biloxi with southern sports fishing. It is a big boat with 12 smaller skiffs. We scheduled this trip for last October but the weather forced us to reschedule. The first time we went in September 2014 and the wind was really howling.


----------



## alex1988 (Nov 12, 2009)

A good friend of mine owns the Rod Father, that you flashed by in the begining of your video! You were in my area!


----------

